# SandGropers Suck!



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

You thought Tobacco Beetles were a worry? I've got news for you! Checking through my humi's I found not a trace of beetles but I did find a big ass hole in the side of the wine cooler. Bloody Sandgropers Again!!!!!

They have managed to run off with a heap of our cigars, pack them in boxes and mail them. When I can corner the little buggers I'll post a receipt of postage. Till then, Tash & I and the boys are rooting around under the house trying to ferret them out! *Now, where's that friggin big flashlight*


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

DAMN ! thats one ugly mother ****er !


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Yikes!

Goddam Sandgropers!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

That looks like a fishing lure I have LOL.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> That looks like a fishing lure I have LOL.


Probably big enough too, they grow up to 5 inches long.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

What can you do?


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> That looks like a fishing lure I have LOL.


That's what i was thinking.

It would probably make fantastic bait.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Watch out, they're at it again! Now which way is forward on that thing?!?


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

This is disturbing in so many ways.


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

And does it smoke cigars aswell???lol goodluck Cheers P.B


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

What the hell is that! That looks like something out of a H.P. Lovecraft nightmare.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

GAH!!!!! :scared:

*MOMMY MOMMY!!!!!!!*

YeeGads Man!!! How do you sleep at night?!!!!

Hahahhahahahahahaahhahaaaa!!! ound:

.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

You know, Warren, that a big dose of penicillin is said to keep those suckers away!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

funny how all the Australian animals seem to have a thing for 'gars. lol


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

So wait, do they grope the sand? Or do they grope you when you are laying at the sand? How do those work? Can you eat/smoke them? Have you ever groped one back? So many questions I have about these SandGropers! LOL!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

eyesack said:


> So wait, do they grope the sand? Or do they grope you when you are laying at the sand? How do those work? Can you eat/smoke them? Have you ever groped one back? So many questions I have about these SandGropers! LOL!


A serious answer from me? LOL. The action they use to travel through the sand looks like a groping action, I've never been the groper or the gropee and they are native to my state only. West Aussies are sometimes referred to as Sandgropers in Oz. No you cant eat them, unlike witchety grubs and I think you might have trouble lighting one up without the aid of a gas can.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

not much on wiki about these ugly creatures.... maybe i need to log in and add that they steal cigars and mail them, typically internationally. lol.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandgroper_(insect)


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> That looks like a fishing lure I have LOL.


 that was my first thought lol


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> That's what i was thinking.
> 
> It would probably make fantastic bait.


I dunno man... I don't even think a fish would want to eat that thing. :tongue1:


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay, so... I think I would have to carry, at minimum, a large club if I were in Australia... I don't think there's another continent where so many animals have the ability to and probably do devour humans...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HaHa! The dog caught two of them!








Now, hope she finds the rest.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mr.Erskine said:


> Okay, so... I think I would have to carry, at minimum, a large club if I were in Australia... I don't think there's another continent where so many animals have the ability to and probably do devour humans...


Or the tiny ones the size of a thimble that can kill you, I'd risk it because I have always wanted to visit, everyone I know that has has had a blast.

I will however not risk the Amazon :mmph:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Mr.Erskine said:


> Okay, so... I think I would have to carry, at minimum, a large club if I were in Australia... I don't think there's another continent where so many animals have the ability to and probably do devour humans...


You only need a LARGE club for the women. LMAO. C'mon, I'm joking ladies! :bitchslap: The most dangerous are as Dave says, the little buggers. They get in your drink, you die. You dive in the ocean and hit one, you die. They crawl in your bed or boot, you die. LMAO. Not really that true as we have antidotes for most as long as you get it within 5 minutes you'll be fine. ROTFLMAO. ound:

To be honest deaths from wasps, jellyfish & spiders are only about 10 a year, out of a population over 18Million. More tourists die from going outback unprepared than that.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Or the tiny ones the size of a thimble that can kill you, I'd risk it because I have always wanted to visit, everyone I know that has has had a blast.
> 
> I will however not risk the Amazon :mmph:


i hear you brother. you ever watch them shows about all the things they got down there in the amazon. if it eats, breathes, or absorbs sunlight. it can ether kill you or take of a few limbs.....give you an incurable disease at the very least.


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

This thread is too funny! 

Warren / Tash, you people are scarily funny! LOVE IT!

-SS


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Bloody Sandgropers Again!!!!!


Ya'all have some weird lookin' shit down there.....


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

hahaha oh man... let's be honest... Oz is an unfriendly place for tourists. Cute little cuddly koalas will give you the clap, cute kangaroos will kick your ass, jellyfish the size of thimbles will kill you, great white sharks will devour you, other assorted outback beasties would be all to happy to dine on you, and now there are little UGLY-AS-SIN buggers that will steal your cigars and mail them to strangers?!?!?! F that. I'm going to Cancun....


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> You only need a LARGE club for the women. LMAO. C'mon, I'm joking ladies! :bitchslap: The most dangerous are as Dave says, the little buggers. They get in your drink, you die. You dive in the ocean and hit one, you die. They crawl in your bed or boot, you die. LMAO. Not really that true as we have antidotes for most as long as you get it within 5 minutes you'll be fine. ROTFLMAO. ound:
> 
> To be honest deaths from wasps, jellyfish & spiders are only about 10 a year, out of a population over 18Million. More tourists die from going outback unprepared than that.


thats it? jelly fish wasps and spiders? shit, we got that here. damn black widows and brown recluse seem to be everywere, i will find one every time i go in my back yard, garenteed. as for jelly fish, the little fishin hole i go to, i have seen 5 people get stung flyfishing in the last year or two. this little fishing hole has more then our oceans do. (dont worry, i dont fly fish. i throw-out-your-line-and-grab-a-cigar fish).


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jaydub13 said:


> hahaha oh man... let's be honest... Oz is an unfriendly place for tourists. Cute little cuddly koalas will give you the clap, cute kangaroos will kick your ass, jellyfish the size of thimbles will kill you, great white sharks will devour you, other assorted outback beasties would be all to happy to dine on you, and now there are little UGLY-AS-SIN buggers that will steal your cigars and mail them to strangers?!?!?! F that. I'm going to Cancun....


I'm actually laughing out loud at this! Funny! The weird thing is that you may live your whole life here and never see any of these bastard creatures. I've also seen tourists absolutely dumbfounded because there are no kangaroo's hoping down the main street in the CBD! i've spat european wasps out of my beer, I've manhandled tiger snakes, I've seen fish that will paralyse you while sitting in my hand and the spiders? Squash the mothers! It's all good, at least there is no great big mammals that will rip you limb from limb! Oh, apart from a pissed off drop bear if you wake them from their drug induced haze! *G*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> thats it? jelly fish wasps and spiders? shit, we got that here. damn black widows and brown recluse seem to be everywere, i will find one every time i go in my back yard, garenteed. as for jelly fish, the little fishin hole i go to, i have seen 5 people get stung flyfishing in the last year or two. this little fishing hole has more then our oceans do. (dont worry, i dont fly fish. i throw-out-your-line-and-grab-a-cigar fish).


Bet ya havent got a Dugite or Tiger snake under your house? We have one somewhere. Never got a good enough look to see what it was but the rats & mice are gone.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

No way, Warren. Not buying it. I am SURE that there are roving bands of these marauders on the streets of Perth and Sydney at night, just waiting for a tourist dumb enough to order a Fosters....

At least here in CA, the worst thing I have to deal with is a pissed off soccer mom in line at Starbucks, and even then, at least I have something to look at!

I'll take traffic, smog, and pissy soccer mom's over great whites, crocs, kangaroos, and those ugly bastards every day of the week, thankyouverymuch...


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Bet ya havent got a Dugite or Tiger snake under your house? We have one somewhere. Never got a good enough look to see what it was but the rats & mice are gone.


Yeah it's amazing to how quickly the mouse population disappears with a friendly visitor moving into the neighbourhood. I have a cute little Coastal Taipan that lives outside of my office at work. I will have to try and dig up some photos. Too bad they don't sort out the sandgropers...
By the looks of you've got the worst kind as well the Orange Banded Dusty Razorback Groper, glad there at your house and not mine. I hear they're quite bad this time of year, I might have to send you something to help with your problem, I think I may have just the solution..........the smell alone would be enough to drop even the most randy of drop bears......stay tuned.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Yeah it's amazing to how quickly the mouse population disappears with a friendly visitor moving into the neighbourhood. I have a cute little Coastal Taipan that lives outside of my office at work. I will have to try and dig up some photos. Too bad they don't sort out the sandgropers...
> By the looks of you've got the worst kind as well the Orange Banded Dusty Razorback Groper, glad there at your house and not mine. I hear they're quite bad this time of year, I might have to send you something to help with your problem, I think I may have just the solution..........the smell alone would be enough to drop even the most randy of drop bears......stay tuned.


Losing It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh man, Too Much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROTFLMAO and some! ...............................................................................................................................................................Sounds as bad as my one eyed tree ferret that I offered Cubic early in the piece here.....................................Still giggling like an aroused schoolgirl!


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

YouTube - North American House Hippo hey guys just found out we have house hippos here in Canada Cheers P.B


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

pointbreak said:


> YouTube - North American House Hippo hey guys just found out we have house hippos here in Canada Cheers P.B


LMAO....Oh OK, I'm asking the questions then! Tell me, do they steal your cigars as well? *G*


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

No not as far as ive been told ,the kids just told me we had them "thats why their rooms are such a mess 5 minutes after they clean them ,those dam hippos are dragging stuff into thier closets and defending them so they cant clean them up.Cheers P.B


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Those house hippos are kind of cute. I noticed we don't have them here is the Western U.S. We must have hunted them all out like we did the bison, wolves and grizzly bears.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

pointbreak said:


> No not as far as ive been told ,the kids just told me we had them "thats why their rooms are such a mess 5 minutes after they clean them ,those dam hippos are dragging stuff into thier closets and defending them so they cant clean them up.Cheers P.B


That would be it. SHssshhhhhhhh! Dont let my boys hear that! LMAO. Must be friggin left eyed nurgling sound monsters in my kids bedroom. Or some such thing. Always an excuse. 6 & 2YO. *G*


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

The only reason you guys dont have them is because i bet the main dietary food source for that Thing from star wars that you have lives off hippos...lol hahaha


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

PS- 2 boys ,2 girls might i say daddys girls ,so i never win in this house hold, thank god for mama !! Cheers P.B


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

House Hippos awesome.. If that was true i think i would get 2 of them for pets. But that SandGroper looks crazy..


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Bet ya havent got a Dugite or Tiger snake under your house? We have one somewhere. Never got a good enough look to see what it was but the rats & mice are gone.


no. that i dont have. we do have rattle snakes, but there not too common, mainly just old rat snakes, and them i kinda like having a round. i do however, see my share of gators around here. i go gator hunting from time to time but not often.

here is one that i didnt even have to work for. lol. not very big though.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

oh yea. and aperently, we have piranha's now too. lol

Piranhas found in Palm Springs' pond - Fox29 WFLX TV, West Palm Beach, Florida-


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

YouTube - Spiders On Drugs Apparently we here in Canada do crazy drug tests on spiders and observe and video the outcomes???


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

pointbreak said:


> YouTube - Spiders On Drugs Apparently we here in Canada do crazy drug tests on spiders and observe and video the outcomes???


I love it! LMAO. Give me those drugs and I think I'd have trouble building a house too!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I love it! LMAO. Give me those drugs and I think I'd have trouble building a house too!


yea. i dont need drugs to have trouble building a house.....:mmph:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Drongo gets Offed by a Sandgroper!

Gidday PufferFish! 
I'm typing with one toe so ya can attribute any peculiarities in my spelling ta that.
Tragedy struck yesterday when I stumbled upon an ICBM of Aussie origin.

Thanks Mate! Thanks Tash!

It had landed the day before and even I could see that it was a bit dodgy and so I had of course called for the bomb squad&#8230; 
but they were all too plonked to come and help a bloke. Apparently someone had secretly changed out their lunchtime lagers with Darwin Stubbies!

So, there I was patiently waiting for them to finish the needed kip. 
When I heard on the news that they were discovered dancing in the nick at a waterhole and landed themselves in gaol. 
Which put me up a gum tree alright&#8230;

Taking matters into my own hands I soaked the seal loose underwater and so got a peek inside the casing without detonating the ordinance.

The insidious incendiary device contained enough exciting inflammables to take out several square miles of dunnies and 10,000 Jackaroos! :scared:

I proceeded with caution to take it to the bomb cellar and disconnected the connection to the Plasteeec. 
One job remained&#8230;.I gave it heaps but since I'm not a Molly Dook I couldn't reach in proper and I clumsily tripped the bloody detonator!

I'm lucky to have only received 3rd degree burns on my hands!
But it did knock me unconscious cause the next thing I know a stunned Mullet faced Quack was looking at me askance and said "a bit more choke and you would have started Mate!" 
I said anchors Doc, that was the Sandgroper, not me!

The paramedic looked at me like I had a few Kangaroos loose in the top paddock and said we don't have Sandgropers on this continent ya daft bugger and pulled the pin!

Anyroad I had an open esky of tea and a soak in that fixed me up proper. :nod:

Now me tale is home and hosed and it's time to pull up stumps&#8230;.

_Onya Warro & Tazza!!_

Carn 'ave a gander at the loot! 
Besides the tasty-tubular-treats there is a couple of classic coasters for under me lagers! :beerchug:

Plus the O-so-useful humitube for sticks that go walkabout! :biggrin:



















_Heaps O Ta You Two!_:thumb:

'ooroo Yall!

_Dafiddla_

.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Great work on the reply and another nice hit from the dynamic duo from West Aus.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

:r _that's some fine fiddlin son !!!_ :boohoo:

the cuban's declare a shortage on vitola's, due to a massive sale's from down under !! :closed_2:

the carnage rages on !! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

This is what we have to be worried about in North Queensland.

Python 'eats woman's 35kg pet goat'

Glad there are only imported sandgropers in Qld because when have to contend with goat eating snakes you don't mind them taking the occasional stick.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

holy mother of pearl (ha, thats a banjo joke, but i dont 'spect no one to understand it) thats a nice hit.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

LMAO. I'm sure you must have some Aussie in you Fiddler! Either that or you've been listening to too many bad aussie comedians!


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

This thread is going very strong, and in a raucous way... Leave it to a soppy pakistani to change tracks completely, but here I think some sop is deserved!

/start sop
Tash, Warren, this is nothing but pure class. Who knew that there were two fine people sitting out there next to(well, kind of next to.. .i know, Australia is a big country) the wild outback, sending out wonderful gifts to their online friends. Big hearts, and tons of class... Sir, Madam, I am thoroughly impressed. 

I raise my glass of (I don't know too many other Aussie alcohol) Foster's to you! Salut!

/end sop!

-SS

PS: I especially love the coasters... What a great touch!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

x2 with everything you just said.... except the fosters..... not a fan of fosters....


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> x2 with everything you just said.... except the fosters..... not a fan of fosters....


LOL! Neither am I... was just being nice to the bombing duo.
:spit:

-SS


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ShortyStogie said:


> This thread is going very strong, and in a raucous way... Leave it to a soppy pakistani to change tracks completely, but here I think some sop is deserved!
> 
> /start sop
> Tash, Warren, this is nothing but pure class. Who knew that there were two fine people sitting out there next to(well, kind of next to.. .i know, Australia is a big country) the wild outback, sending out wonderful gifts to their online friends. Big hearts, and tons of class... Sir, Madam, I am thoroughly impressed.
> ...


 Thankyou Fauzi, We'll be here all week, Um year, Um good luck getting rid of us! LMAO. It is nice to hear a brother commend us so but beware, I *HATE* Fosters and that just undid all you nice words. Tash drinks bourbon too. LMAO. J/K. Thanks Mate!:mrgreen: <Me Tash>:hug:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. I'm sure you must have some Aussie in you Fiddler! ............................


*Wow! Thank you Sir!!!!!!!!*

:bowdown: :biggrin:

I'm an honorary Aussie!!!!!!!

*Check that out Mista Christopher Dunn of Oz!!!!!!:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:*

*.*


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

The ripples of impact continue to widen what?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/265938-anyone-have-humi-drawers.html#post2821178


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> The ripples of impact continue to widen what?
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/265938-anyone-have-humi-drawers.html#post2821178


LMAO. Nothing worse than Sangropers in ya drawers!


----------

